# what city opening new accounts?



## nwplyr (Dec 8, 2021)

hi guys, i’m tryna open a new account but it shows to me to join the waitlist. Because Im trying in Houston. But there’s people that has told me i might open the account in another location and after the account its already accepted, i’d change to houston. is that real? what can i do?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

You can sure try. What other Market is close to Houston? Are you sure you're wait-listed because they capped the drivers and not because of your MVR or background?


----------

